# Magellan 505 Thread



## Kaizen (Jan 17, 2006)

Thought I'd start a thread on the Magellan 505, since it seems no one else has. 

For my part, this is an amazing GPS (Ant+ and Bluetooth) enabled device for the bike. Here are my personal Pros and Cons:

Pros
Excellent turn by turn functionality (on the trail and on the road) - like having your car's gps on your bike.
Easy to use interface
Ant+ and Bluetooth compatible
Uses Garmin, Magellan, and other sensors for HR and Cadence.
Good visibility when mounted using the extender.
Cheaper than the Garmin product.

Cons
Heavy - weighs more than the Edge 800, 810, or 1000
Battery life - with all functionality enabled (Cadence and HR Sensors, Bluetooth of music, Turn by Turn) battery life is ~6 hours.
Bright light visibility when mounted on stem. Angle is just a tad off, which makes visibility a bit difficult. This is much better using the extender and mounting the unit in front of the stem. But it's not as good as Garmin's.
Has proprietary mounting system...Seriously?!? So, Garmin mounts don't work.

I've used this device for about 5 months now and it is an excellent solution for routing on road (and away from heavy traffic and freeways) and off road (navigating tracks downloaded from Strava and MapmyRide) to your location. If you get off track, the rerouting is spot on and very accurate.

On the Cyclocross/Mountain bike, it does a great job of negotiating the difference between trails and keeping you on mission.

Score one for the "littler" guys! The Magellan product is a viable option to Garmin's Edge series of products. At a cheaper price than the Edge 1000.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I've been testing the 505 for a couple of months, and I'm really happy with it. I use it in conjunction with a Mio Alpha, which is a nice alternative to the chest strap. The Strava integration is great.

Definitely agree about the batter life. I'd also like to see more third-party mounting options (K-Edge, Barfly).


----------



## Mansram01 (Apr 8, 2014)

Great write-up. I agree with your findings but I am able to use it with the K-Edge mount designed for the Edge 1000 on my road bikes. It just doesn't lock in place but it won't slip off either. I'm hoping these companies start making mounts specific to the Cyclo 505. The Magellan one is great for my MTB though.

Just two main complaints: 
1) The battery life should be longer considering the weight of this device. At least 8 hours with the features enabled. Not close to 6 hours. 
2) The evening rides, the back-lighting on the Garmin at sunset is way superior to manual screen setting on the Magellan.

In the near future, I would also like to see more options (type of data captured, type of data displayed) on the power meter side. Including capturing the temperature data throughout a ride. All of these features Garmin does or does better.

The Magellan is definitely a very good product with a lot of potential. If they could close the gap, then I wouldn't need to consider Garmin. Having said that, the Garmin is better for training/racers and the Magellan is best for navigation and all around general use. Very pleased at how superior it is for navigating mountain bike routes.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Morsa's Garmin mount sort of fits the Cyclo, but it's not as secure as what you'd expect from, say, K-Edge's dedicated Garmin mount.


----------



## Kaizen (Jan 17, 2006)

Actually, I should have shared that the Garmin and K-Edge mounts do work, but they don't lock. I would be reluctant to use it on the MTB, as it just slides on without that definitive click that you get with the dedicated mount. 

Oh! I wanted to mention that a couple of weeks ago I used it to give a guy riding with an Edge 510 directions out of the open space where we were riding. I mapped it on the trail and sent him directly out to the trailhead. Then I restarted my saved track and kept on riding. Great stuff!!


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

I know this thread is long dead, but maybe somebody will see this and reply. Does anyone know if there is a way to just go into map mode without it navigating? I have not found a way to do this. I just want it to show the map on the screen while I ride. 

Only way I have found to do this is to start navigating, then stop. Seems silly. 

Other problem is when bluetooth connected to my phone the "answer" button does not work when the phone rings. I have to let it to go voice mail, then click through to find the missed call and call back. Anyone have the same problem (Galaxy S6).

Thanks!


----------

